# Hit by a pedestrian!



## BlueBird (12 Feb 2018)

Sorry but I need to voice my frustrations!!!! I just nearly died due to a pedestrian! She was fine but I ended up flying off my bike. If it wasnt for my helmet I would have probably died. Luckily I only got away with stitches and an injured knee. Why dont pedestrians respect cyclists!? Why do they just walk around the cycling lanes totally ignoring incoming traffic. The thing is she wasnt even in my line she just saw me suddenly and ran infront of the bike!!!! Whats the point of these bicycle superhighways of pedestrians just continue to walk around oblivious to the world around them.


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2018)




----------



## I like Skol (12 Feb 2018)

BlueBird said:


> Why do they just walk around the cycling lanes totally ignoring incoming traffic.





Drago said:


>


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Feb 2018)

Oh sweet lord....


----------



## I like Skol (12 Feb 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


>


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Feb 2018)

How's the bike?


----------



## snorri (12 Feb 2018)

Pedestrians are the royalty of travellers, kings or queens, we must respect them and exercise caution in their presence.


----------



## Alan O (12 Feb 2018)

It must be bad if she hit you twice within half an hour...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/hit-by-a-pedestrian.230539/


----------



## winjim (12 Feb 2018)

I believe the shock reflex can account for a touch of hyperbole.

Welcome to the forum @BlueBird . Sorry to hear about your incident and glad to hear that you are by and large OK. You will no doubt be about to encounter some robust opinions about helmet use and pedestrian priority so maybe make yourself a cup of tea, take a few deep breaths and have a bit of a think about what happened, how you have written about it, and what you are looking for from this thread. It's good to get a rant off your chest, but bear in mind that the reaction to it is unlikely to be entirely uncritical.


----------



## hoopdriver (12 Feb 2018)

This is why I almost never ride on shared footpaths or cyclepaths that are popular with pedestrians and dog walkers. There is at least some measure of predictability with motorists. Guessing what a pedestrian is likely to do is like trying to guess which way a frog will hop.


----------



## Biff600 (12 Feb 2018)

Ho hum !!!


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2018)

Was she ok though?

You might want to consider some third party indemnity insurance if riding in busy (central London?) areas. London Cycling campaign offer for a tenner

Also get a loud bell and be prepared to shout

Remember as a cyclist you need to consider more vulnerable road users, ie peds. Just like motorbikes, cars, trucks, buses etc (are meant to) consider pedal cyclists in shared places (the road)


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Feb 2018)

People are unpredictable. Hope you feel better soon and that she is ok too.
I was cycling home from work about 6 months ago along a road where the pavement is edged by trees when, completely without warning, a bloke on crutches swung into my path from behind a tree. I screeched to a halt with inches to spare. When we both stopped screaming, we burst out laughing at the sheer ridiculousness of what nearly happened. 
I wonder how he broke his leg in the first place!


----------



## Cycleops (12 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Welcome @BlueBird
> Still, it could have been worse. You could have posted something _really_ controversial, like suggesting the use of WD40 as a chain lubricant.


Or even more controversial like using it as a pedestrian repellent.


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2018)

Sorry but I need to voice my frustrations!!!! I just nearly died due to a cyclist! She was fine but I ended up flying off my motorbike. If it wasnt for my helmet I would have probably died. Luckily I only got away with stitches and an injured knee. Why dont cyclists respect motorbikers!? Why do they just ride around the carriageway lanes totally ignoring incoming traffic. The thing is she wasnt even in my line she just saw me suddenly and rode infront of the motorbike!!!! Whats the point of these A roads if cyclists just continue to ride around oblivious to the world around them.


----------



## Sixmile (12 Feb 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> People are unpredictable. Hope you feel better soon and that she is ok too.
> I was cycling home from work about 6 months ago along a road where the pavement is edged by trees when, completely without warning, a bloke on crutches swung into my path from behind a tree.


 
True. I'd a similar experience. I was well off the beaten track in a pretty remote part of a forest and two blokes emerged from some bushes as I passed on my MTB. Close call.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2018)

I used to cycle between our shop and workshop about half a mile apart several times a day in a tourist orientated town. Hoopdrivers comments about which way frogs jump about sums it up. I did however expect peds to wander in front with their backs to me. I had front brakes which screamed loudly when applied quickly. I never tried to fix them but I was afraid I might cause heart attacks when the offending peds jumped several feet in the air from shock.


----------



## BlueBird (12 Feb 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> How's the bike?


The bike's fine.


----------



## BlueBird (12 Feb 2018)

Alan O said:


> It must be bad if she hit you twice within half an hour...
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/hit-by-a-pedestrian.230539/


Lol wasnt aware that it went through twice


----------



## BlueBird (12 Feb 2018)

winjim said:


> I believe the shock reflex can account for a touch of hyperbole.
> 
> Welcome to the forum @BlueBird . Sorry to hear about your incident and glad to hear that you are by and large OK. You will no doubt be about to encounter some robust opinions about helmet use and pedestrian priority so maybe make yourself a cup of tea, take a few deep breaths and have a bit of a think about what happened, how you have written about it, and what you are looking for from this thread. It's good to get a rant off your chest, but bear in mind that the reaction to it is unlikely to be entirely uncritical.



Thank you! You're right I'v calmed down slightly now. Im sure there are people who would be criticial but its fine I just needed to have $!$@÷#++ moment lol.


----------



## BlueBird (12 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Welcome @BlueBird You may find you get some boisterous answers to your post. You've certainly made an entrance! But we're quite a nice bunch really.
> 
> Still, it could have been worse. You could have posted something _really_ controversial, like suggesting the use of WD40 as a chain lubricant.



Thank you!


----------



## BlueBird (12 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Was she ok though?
> 
> You might want to consider some third party indemnity insurance if riding in busy (central London?) areas. London Cycling campaign offer for a tenner
> 
> ...



Thank you for the tips! Im getting a horn and insurance definitely. Thankfully she was fine.


----------



## Slick (12 Feb 2018)

BlueBird said:


> Sorry but I need to voice my frustrations!!!! I just nearly died due to a pedestrian! She was fine but I ended up flying off my bike. If it wasnt for my helmet I would have probably died. Luckily I only got away with stitches and an injured knee. Why dont pedestrians respect cyclists!? Why do they just walk around the cycling lanes totally ignoring incoming traffic. The thing is she wasnt even in my line she just saw me suddenly and ran infront of the bike!!!! Whats the point of these bicycle superhighways of pedestrians just continue to walk around oblivious to the world around them.


Hi BlueBird and welcome to the forum.

Sorry to hear of your woes, I hope you, the bike and the ped make a full recovery.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Feb 2018)

@BlueBird. Trying to break the land speed record.


----------



## pjd57 (12 Feb 2018)

Being careful, looking all around, having a bell etc etc all become meaningless when a person or dog run into you, as opposed to the other way round.

Never had a person succeed in their mission to knock me off.
A few have tried but somehow I evaded them.

One dog did manage to charge side on into my wheels. Slight damage to mudguard .
The owner seemed unconcerned at the damage , simply saying "the dogs ok"

A few swear words were muttered as I pedalled off.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Feb 2018)

Welcome.

Years ago I had a slapstick moment going down Oxford street. Maybe 10+ years ago when TFL still ran the Roadster buses (open back corner with pole and conductor) where you could jump on and off whilst still in motion. 

Still with me? 

Anyway: I was whizzing alongside a bus on my bike, and one of the passengers ‘alighted’ from the moving bus, flattening me in an instant. We had a quiet moment together in our tangled heap, just staring at each other, whilst she just sat on top of me. Then she just got up and left.

Story of my life.

Isn't it Valentine’s Day this week?


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (12 Feb 2018)

I once had a sheep bounce off my front wheel whilst touring on the Isle Of Skye. Never even said sorry! I just shouted mint sauce!! That'll teach the woolly blighter


----------



## Sunny Portrush (12 Feb 2018)

One of the funniest things I ever saw happened to a bloke riding about fifty yards in front of me. Our route was part of NCN 1 and was right beside a football pitch

Can you guess what happened?? It did involve a stray football

However, it didnt knock him off but without breaking its pedal motion, said cyclist headed the ball back towards the pitch. I had to stop I was laughing so much and some of the footballers applauded him. He just cycled off into the distance


----------



## johnnyb47 (12 Feb 2018)

Hi Bluebird and welcome to Cycle Chat. First and foremost I'm glad that no serious injuries where sustained to both of you. Saying that though it must of been quite a shock and very painful coming off your bike like you did..Pedestrians ,just like motorists and cyclists can be equally unpredictable as each other and my only advice is to never assume they will do ,what you think they should do. In a busy environment like a city though, I can imagine it's hard work constantly being on your guard ,as the worst usually happens when your distracted momentarily. I suppose you can only reduce such situations by buying a horn to alert them and insuring your self against such incidents. 
I hope you feel better soon and that this bad experience hasn't put you off cycling buddy.


----------



## hennbell (12 Feb 2018)

I once had to veer dramatically to avoid a stumbling roller blader.
Got a stick caught in the spokes and was sent flying. The roller blader never even stopped.


----------



## Maenchi (12 Feb 2018)

a few years ago a chap ran quickly to cross the other side of the road and when on my side he just stopped running and began walking I did't expect this I shouted 'keep running' he didn't I crashed into him we both fell on the road, he said I was riding too fast...........uh ? no serious damage was done, I guess he just didn't see me because he didn't look.............. oh well......


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2018)

Cycling through rural Norfolk one night and I almost got knocked off by a werewolf.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Feb 2018)

Ok. One more whilst commuting in London outside Lords Cricket Ground.

Elderly couple standing on pavement.
Chap runs safely accross to the other side.
Yells over to his wife, “COME ON!!!”
Obediently she steps out into the road right in front of me.
Slam on brakes and fly over the handlebars, landing at her feet.
Starts rowing with her husband.
Steps over me to join her husband.
Something in life passes me by. Again.


----------



## Dan B (12 Feb 2018)

hennbell said:


> I once had to veer dramatically to avoid a stumbling roller blader.
> Got a stick caught in the spokes and was sent flying. The roller blader never even stopped.


Many many times while roller blading (technically, "inline skating") I've had to swerve to avoid drunk pedestrians

Fortunately the wheels on skates are too small to get sticks through them


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (12 Feb 2018)

Never had a collision with a pedestrian luckily, glad she is alright and your not seriously injured. Had an off years back on the A19 when someone travelling to work in her car was just passing me and hit a dog that had escaped from a garden. The poor thing was killed instantly it's a national speed limit road and when it went over the roof of the car landed perfectly in front of my front wheel. Needless to say I was straight over the handle bars but came away unscathed. The lady pulled up and checked up on me then went back to see the dog, turned out the dog was a great dane the lady thought at 1st she'd hit a deer!


----------



## BlueBird (12 Feb 2018)

You guys are amazing! Sending out lots of love to all of you


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Feb 2018)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> Never had a collision with a pedestrian luckily, glad she is alright and your not seriously injured. Had an off years back on the A19 when someone travelling to work in her car was just passing me and hit a dog that had escaped from a garden. The poor thing was killed instantly it's a national speed limit road and when it went over the roof of the car landed perfectly in front of my front wheel. Needless to say I was straight over the handle bars but came away unscathed. The lady pulled up and checked up on me then went back to see the dog, turned out the dog was a great dane the lady thought at 1st she'd hit a deer!


That sounds terrifying.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> Sorry but I need to voice my frustrations!!!! I just nearly died due to a cyclist! She was fine but I ended up flying off my motorbike. If it wasnt for my helmet I would have probably died. Luckily I only got away with stitches and an injured knee. Why dont cyclists respect motorbikers!? Why do they just ride around the carriageway lanes totally ignoring incoming traffic. The thing is she wasnt even in my line she just saw me suddenly and rode infront of the motorbike!!!! Whats the point of these A roads if cyclists just continue to ride around oblivious to the world around them.



OK, I will bite. Does the cyclist have priority over the motorcyclist in your mythical situation?


----------



## postman (12 Feb 2018)

Have you ever been to Dover.No well please don't go.

Vera has had a premonition .
View: https://youtu.be/Hqtaoz4QFX8


----------



## Slick (12 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> Have you ever been to Dover.No well please don't go.
> 
> Vera has had a premonition .
> View: https://youtu.be/Hqtaoz4QFX8



I've still got that exact spitfire as a reproduction painting, I've had it since a boy.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Feb 2018)

Welcome @BlueBird!
Hope all is well now, glad the bike is ok.
On shared paths it's tricky with dogs, kids, joggers plus keeping an eye for other cyclists on blind bends on the wrong side of the path.
Once I had two joggers going at a fair pace in front, was ready to speed up to overtake, did a shoulder check: they stopped abruptly in front of me!
No looking behind or nothing, just as well I'm slow and have good brakes, they never realized I could have hit one of them.
Only once I had an off on a shared path: a dog run into me, my mistake, should have come to a standstill earlier.


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2018)

I was out for a blast on my road bike the other day, and...


----------



## Deafie (12 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> I was out for a blast on my road bike the other day, and...
> 
> View attachment 395632


was that before or after the werewolf?


----------



## Helenbells (12 Feb 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Years ago I had a slapstick moment going down Oxford street. Maybe 10+ years ago when TFL still ran the Roadster buses (open back corner with pole and conductor) where you could jump on and off whilst still in motion.
> 
> ...




It was '78. Same scenario happened to me in Oxford Street. Only I saw her come at me, backwards. I hopped off my bike, backwards and I landed bum first into an open litter bin with such force that it took two passers by to haul me out!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (12 Feb 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> That sounds terrifying.


It was a shock I remember it happening so quickly I didn't have any time to think or react.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> I was out for a blast on my road bike the other day, and...
> 
> View attachment 395632


The scythe blade is the wrong profile & it appears to be missing the lower handle.


----------



## mjr (13 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> The scythe blade is the wrong profile & it appears to be missing the lower handle.


I know. You really were going through a rough patch then.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Cycling through rural Norfolk one night and I almost got knocked off by a werewolf.



Suffered any scratches or bites? Blacked out at all on three nights of the month when the moon was full? _* He asks while slowly walking backwards *


_
Hello and welcome @BlueBird


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2018)

Hello and welcome @BlueBird
A lot of us have been there. I was 'run into' by a wayward Ped who sent me flying. He decided to just run between two parked cars. Luckily for me there was no traffic coming from the other direction. Lucky for him it wasn't a car or a motorbike.


----------



## J1888 (13 Feb 2018)

Welcome @BlueBird - glad that both you and the pedestrian are not badly injured.

Unfortunately, I find that cycling is full of hazards such as motor vehicles, pedestrians stepping out, other cyclists being daft.

Only yesterday on the superhighway from Blackfriars Bridge towards Ludgate Circus, a young chap ran straight across the superhighway without looking, with the cyclist in front of me having to brake sharply - thankfully we were pootling and there was nothing coming the other way. Close though!


----------



## I like Skol (13 Feb 2018)

Tis nothing unusual, they step out blindly in front of cars as well, even noisy, chuggy old Land Rovers that can't really sneak up on anybody. They do this even when they are not staring at their phones! 
It is just one of the many hazards that a wheeled road user has to watch out for. There are many, many other threads about appropriate behaviour/speeds for shared use cycle paths. I suggest that if you hurt yourself so badly in this case then you may have been going way to fast for the situation. Learn the lesson and move on.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mjr (13 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> It is just one of the many hazards that a wheeled road user has to watch out for. There are many, many other threads about appropriate behaviour/speeds for shared use cycle paths. I suggest that if you hurt yourself so badly in this case then you may have been going way to fast for the situation. Learn the lesson and move on.
> 
> Welcome to the forum


The OP mentions a cycle superhighway rather than a path. Of course, it's still shared use, like carriageways theoretically are too, so you still have to beware people entering it, but much of the guff emitted on this site about shared use paths is even less relevant than usual.

And seeing as everyone is being too darned polite, I'll say it: that hat is about as likely to have hurt you as protected, see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cyclechat-helmet-debate-thread.187059/


----------



## andrew_s (13 Feb 2018)

I've hit 3 peds so far, without any significant damage.
2 were in an on-road cycle lane, crossing through stationary traffic from the right, immediately in front of a vehicle too high to see over.
The 3rd was crossing the road from the right, and decided to stop to light a cigarette in the cycle lane between the pavement and a traffic management island. With only about 75 cm between kerbs, dodging wasn't an option, and he'd decided to stop after I'd passed the minimum stopping distance.


----------



## BlueBird (13 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> The OP mentions a cycle superhighway rather than a path. Of course, it's still shared use, like carriageways theoretically are too, so you still have to beware people entering it, but much of the guff emitted on this site about shared use paths is even less relevant than usual.
> 
> And seeing as everyone is being too darned polite, I'll say it: that hat is about as likely to have hurt you as protected, see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cyclechat-helmet-debate-thread.187059/



I neve wore a helmet up until two weeks ago. I'm really thankful that I did. A helmet doesn't help in every situation. But in this case since I landed on my knee and then somehow landed on the back of my head really hard. My helmet cracked my head didnt. Now, I'm not going anywhere without my helmet. Lol but it is really personal preference and if you are hit by a truck I'm sure a helmet will not make a difference. Cheers.


----------



## FishFright (13 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> The OP mentions a cycle superhighway rather than a path. Of course, it's still shared use, like carriageways theoretically are too, so you still have to beware people entering it, but much of the guff emitted on this site about shared use paths is even less relevant than usual.
> 
> And seeing as everyone is being too darned polite, I'll say it: that hat is about as likely to have hurt you as protected, see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cyclechat-helmet-debate-thread.187059/



Or for a sensible view on helmets go to any MTB forum


----------



## MiK1138 (13 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Cycling through rural Norfolk one night and I almost got knocked off by a werewolf.


Thats why their called werewolves, you never know Where they will spring from .....oh is that my coat?


----------



## Siclo (13 Feb 2018)

I hit a pedestrian at full tilt (well about 30 kph) a couple of years ago, apparently he stepped out from between a parked van and car looking left as I was looking back over my shoulder, we both flew a long way down the road, I was amazed he got up and wandered off. The bike was only a few weeks old, I've since replaced the badly scratched shifter just for aesthetics.


----------



## stalagmike (13 Feb 2018)

Sorry but I need to voice my frustrations!!!! I just nearly died due to a pigeon! It was fine but I ended up ducking quite vehemently. If it wasnt for my bobble hat I would have probably died. Luckily I only got away with stitches and an injured knee. Why dont pigeons respect pedestrians!? Why do they just fly around the carriageway lanes totally ignoring incoming traffic. The thing is it wasnt even in my line it just saw me suddenly and flew infront of my foot!!!! Whats the point of these footways if pigeons just continue to fly around oblivious to the world around them.


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Feb 2018)

It's best to ride slowly and cautiously when pedestrians are present, IMHO it's best to avoid shared paths if you can.


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Feb 2018)

stalagmike said:


> Sorry but I need to voice my frustrations!!!! I just nearly died due to a pigeon! It was fine but I ended up ducking quite vehemently. If it wasnt for my bobble hat I would have probably died. Luckily I only got away with stitches and an injured knee. Why dont pigeons respect pedestrians!? Why do they just fly around the carriageway lanes totally ignoring incoming traffic. The thing is it wasnt even in my line it just saw me suddenly and flew infront of my foot!!!! Whats the point of these footways if pigeons just continue to fly around oblivious to the world around them.


Many years ago, my friend Tina and I were running for a bus in Glasgow. It was a very windy day and the street was lined with tall buildings. Tina was a few paces ahead of me when a seagull took off from the roof of one of the buildings, totally misjudged the wind and came clattering down on Tina's head, knocking her off her feet. The bird gathered itself and flew off leaving us doubled over with laughter. We missed the bus!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Feb 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> when a seagull took off from the roof of one of the buildings, totally misjudged the wind and came clattering down on Tina's head



That's not accidental, that's a Glasgow seagull thing.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Cycling through rural Norfolk one night and I almost got knocked off by a werewolf.


That happens every time I ride to Trader Vick's, somehow its hair is always still perfect...


----------



## Profpointy (13 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Cycling through rural Norfolk one night and I almost got knocked off by a werewolf.



Did you get to enjoy a shower with Jenny Agutter?


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

stalagmike said:


> Sorry but I need to voice my frustrations!!!! I just nearly died due to a pigeon! It was fine but I ended up ducking quite vehemently. If it wasnt for my bobble hat I would have probably died. Luckily I only got away with stitches and an injured knee. Why dont pigeons respect pedestrians!? Why do they just fly around the carriageway lanes totally ignoring incoming traffic. The thing is it wasnt even in my line it just saw me suddenly and flew infront of my foot!!!! Whats the point of these footways if pigeons just continue to fly around oblivious to the world around them.


My brother, a grown man, was attacked by a Canadian goose last spring! It ran at him, knocked him off his bike, and proceeded to beat him with its wings and bite him as he tried to get back up and run/remount the bike. He was heading to work and his route took him down along a canal and it must've had a nest nearby it was guarding or something. He was covered in bruises and is now terrified of geese!


----------



## LewisLondon (13 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> @BlueBird - just a word as you're new to the forum. Please keep all debate about helmets in the thread that @mjr linked above. It will be best for all concerned. I'm not sure if it's a forum rule or just a convention *but it keeps a lid on* a long running and often inflammatory topic.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Feb 2018)

FishFright said:


> for a sensible view on [wearing] helmets [for MTB riding off road] go to any MTB forum


Corrected that for you.


----------



## al78 (14 Feb 2018)

stalagmike said:


> Sorry but I need to voice my frustrations!!!! I just nearly died due to a pigeon! It was fine but I ended up ducking quite vehemently. If it wasnt for my bobble hat I would have probably died. Luckily I only got away with stitches and an injured knee. Why dont pigeons respect pedestrians!? Why do they just fly around the carriageway lanes totally ignoring incoming traffic. The thing is it wasnt even in my line it just saw me suddenly and flew infront of my foot!!!! Whats the point of these footways if pigeons just continue to fly around oblivious to the world around them.



What an utterly stupid analogy. Do people have the same intelligence as pigeons (actually some of them probably do, at least it is a lot easier to avoid a pedestrian than a pigeon).

Jesus Christ, I've seen some dumb attempts to try and justify carelessness by the poor-wee-vulnerable-road user-I'm-so-precious-everyone-else-should-look-out-for-me-whilst-I-take-no-personal-responsibility-whatsoever-because-it-it-too-much-trouble-to-THINK-about-other-people, but this is one of the worst I've seen.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Feb 2018)

BlueBird said:


> I neve wore a helmet up until two weeks ago. I'm really thankful that I did. A helmet doesn't help in every situation. But in this case since I landed on my knee...



This may help...


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Feb 2018)

al78 said:


> What an utterly stupid analogy. Do people have the same intelligence as pigeons (actually some of them probably do, at least it is a lot easier to avoid a pedestrian than a pigeon).
> 
> Jesus Christ, I've seen some dumb attempts to try and justify carelessness by the poor-wee-vulnerable-road user-I'm-so-precious-everyone-else-should-look-out-for-me-whilst-I-take-no-personal-responsibility-whatsoever-because-it-it-too-much-trouble-to-THINK-about-other-people, but this is one of the worst I've seen.


Sense of humour on a day off today?


----------



## Shortandcrisp (14 Feb 2018)

Summer holiday job working on a poultry farm. Knocked head first into chicken sh*t by a bast*rd cockerel that slammed into me from behind. Neither here nor there I hear you say, but just something I felt the need to share.


----------

